# Zmiana położenia katalogu serwera apache i phpmyadmin.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Panowie - sprawa przedstawia się następująco. Zainstalowałem narzędzia potrzebne do nauki PHP. 

Ponieważ nie podobało mi się przechodzenie przez cały czas do katalogu `/var/www/localhost/' stworzyłem 

w `/etc/apache2/httpd.conf' alias przenoszący mnie z całym materiałem do katalogu domowego.

Wygląda to jak poniżej:

```

Alias / "/home/numer/HTML/"

        <Directory /home/numer/HTML/>

                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                allow from all

        </Directory>

```

Problem pojawił się podczas potrzeby odpalenia z weba `phpmyadmin'.

Hashując alias, przenosząc się na powrót do `/var' mogę odpalić phpmyadmin, 

podobnie gdy podlinkuję ten katalog (phpmyadmin) do domowego wskazanego aliasem.

Pytanie - czy istnieje jakieś eleganckie rozwiązanie tego problemu, czy należy takie sprawy

załatwiać ordynarnie symlinkiem?

P.S - znalazłem wspaniały edytor napisany pythonie - editra. Moim zdaniem lepszy od bluefisha.

Można załączyć symulację vi, włączyć antyaliasing dla czcionek oraz posiada możliwość edycji styli.

Całkiem przyzwoity, posiada również autouzupełnianie.

editra

----------

## mrhe

może jakieś logi?

----------

## Jacekalex

Zrób sobie do rzeczy administracyjnych osobnego Virtualhosta, z osobną konfiguracją.

Potem możesz stosować aliansy, dowiązania, osobną kontrolę dostępu np przez autoryzacje http albo 

po  certyfikatach SSL.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## kazdva

Tak jak Jacekalex zasugerowal, osobny vhost bylby tutaj najlepszy. A wlasciwie to nawet pare vhostow. Mozesz np. zrobic pma.localhost dla phpMyAdmin i php.localhost do nauki PHP.

Upewnij sie ze Twoj php.ini na odpowiednio ustawiony open_basedir. Z tego co pamietam domyslnie jest pusty, ale jesli jest ustawiony na /var/www to bedziesz mial problem z odpalaniem plikow z innych katalogow.

----------

